# VIA EPIA Board only reports 223Mb real memory of 1Gb



## tchef (Oct 18, 2009)

I have a VIA EPIA M-1000 with 1Gb memory, installed and reported correctly by the BIOS.

But when I boot FreeNAS it only reports 223Mb

system log:
	
	



```
kernel: FreeBSD 6.4-RELEASE-p5 #0: Wed Jun 10 23:45:29 UTC 2009
kernel: CPU: VIA Nehemiah (999.52-MHz 686-class CPU)
kernel: real memory = 234815488 (223 MB) 
kernel: avail memory = 132194304 (126 MB)
```

I boot from a 256Mb USB memory stick. (Freenas embedded)

Where does all my memory go ?


----------



## mk (Oct 18, 2009)

boot in freebsd and see if the system is finding all memory, if yes then the problem is freenas specific so ask them. freenas is based on freebsd but this not automaticly mean they are the same thing


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 18, 2009)

Exactly.


----------

